# المسيحيه والتعصب



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*






المسيحية ترفض الطائفية والتعصب

نيافة الأنبا موسى

لاشك أن المسيحية ترفض الطائفية، بمعنى انها ترفض الانحصار فى نظرة مصلحيه ضيقة، نحو فئة بعينها، سواء فئة اجتماعية أو دينية.. فما معنى الطائفية؟

الإتساع المسيحى :

لقد علمنا السيد المسيح له المجد، إن نخرج بالمحبة والخدمة عن حدود من يشاركوننا العقيدة والإيمان، ونقدم المحبة والخدمة إلى كل إنسان يشاركنا الوطن، وإلى كل إنسان يشاركنا فى البشرية على اتساعها.

بل ان المسيحية تعلمنا أن نقتحم قلوب الناس بالمحبة، "فالمحبة لا تسقط أبداً".. وتطلب منا أن نكون رائحة زكية، لدى جميع الناس.. المسيحية أبداً ما نادت بالانعزال، فالرب يسوع لم يطلب من تابعية إن يعتزلوا العالم: "لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم، بل إن تحفظهم من الشرير" (يو 15:17).

المسيحى الحقيقى يرفض الطائفية والتعصب، فهما غريبان عن روح المسيح.. بل ان المسيحية طلبت منا أن نحب حتى من يعادوننا "أحبوا أعدائكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم، لكى تكونوا أبناء ابيكم الذى فى السموات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين" (مت 44:5،45).

"معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس.. سالموا جميع الناس... لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم... إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه.. وإن عطس فأسقه، لأنك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه، لا يغلبنك الشر، بل أغلب الشر بالخير" (رو 17:12،19،20،21). هذه هى المسيحية، فإذا سلك المسيحى بغير هذه الروح، أخطأ وانحرف عن روح المسيح.

المسيحية ترفض التعصب

فلا شك أن التعصب غريب عن المسيحية الحقيقية، فهناك مبدأ رئيسى فى الإنجيل يقول "امتحنوا كل شئ، وتمسكوا بالحسن" (1تس 21:5).. فما معنى التعصب؟ وما هى مخاطره؟ وما هو السلوك المسيحى الأمثل فى هذا الصدد؟

أ - معنى التعصب
التعصب - ببساطة - معناه أن يضع الإنسان عصابة على عينيه، فلا يرى إلا ما فى داخل ذهنه وفكره الخاص، ولا يعطى نفسه فرصة ليرى جوانب أخرى فى الموضوع. أو آراء أخرى يمكن ان تتكامل مع رأيه أو تختلف عنه انه إنسان وضع فى ذهنه فكرة واعتبر انها الفكرة الوحيدة السليمة، وما عدا ذلك فهو باطل كله، لا يعطى نفسه فرصة دراسة أفكار أو أراء أخرى فيما يعتقد أو يسلك، بل ربما يتصور إن فكره هو الحق وانه قد الهم بهذا الفكر من الله نفسه، وأى محاولة للمناقشة او سماع آراء هى نوع من عدم طاعة الله والانحراف عن الفكر الإلهى بهذا الصدد.

ب - مخاطر التعصب

ولا شك ان التعصب للفكر الشخصى له مخاطر عديدة منها:

   1. التمركز حول الذات، بحيث يفقد الإنسان رؤية وأراء وأفكار هامة وبناءة قد لا تتعارض تماماً مع رأيه هو، بل تصقل هذا الرأى وتكمله.
   2. الابتعاد عن الموضوعية فى الحياة، فما عندى هو الصحيح، وما عند غيرى هو الخطأ والباطل، ولا داعى لمناقشة هادئة موضوعية نصل من خلالها إلى الحقيقة.
   3. التعصب عادة يقود إلى العصبية والعنف، فحين يرفض الإنسان مناقشة آرائه، يتشنج ويتشدد ويهاجم آراء غيره، وسرعان ما يعادى الناس، وربما يلجأ إلى العنف.
   4. التعصب يقود الإنسان إلى الإحساس الخطير بالتأله، أو على الأقل بأنه ملهم من الله، وكلمن حوله يلهمهم الشيطان.
   5. ولا شك أن هذا يقود إلى التشرذم والانغلاقية، بحيث تتمزق الناس إلى جماعات تنكفئ على نفسها.


ج- علاج التعصب
إن علاج التعصب يكمن فى الاقتناع بأن الإنسان ليس معصوماً عن الخطأ وانه بحاجة إلى الآخرين، وأنه ينبغى ان يرتفع من ذاته إلى من حوله، ومن النظرة الشخصية الضيقة الواسعة... لذلك فعلاج التعصب يحتاج إلى:

   1. شركة سليمة مع الله، فيها يتضع الإنسان ويستنير، ولا يرى فى نفسه الكفاءة المطلقة أو العصمة.
   2. شركة سليمة مع أخوته: فيها يحس بأنه يحتاج إليهم، وإلى أفكارهم وآراءهم ونقدهم البناء، فالله الذى يعمل فيه، يعمل فى الآخرين أيضاً.
   3. الخروج إلى النظرة الموضوعية للأمور فنطرح الموضوع بهدوء وبدون حساسيات أو تشنجات، لندرسه فى نور.


 منقول

إن كنت تشكو من فشل  يتعبك في حياتك أرجع سريعاً إلى نفسك وفتش داخلك جيداً وأنزع الخبيث واصطلح مع الله وهكذا تعود لك البركة

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صدق ابائنا عندما قالوا :
الطريق الوسط تخلص كثيرين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا النهيسى 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> صدق ابائنا عندما قالوا :
> الطريق الوسط تخلص كثيرين​



*شكرا للرد والتعليق الجميل جدا صلى لى​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا النهيسى
> مرسىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*كم هو شكرى لكم لا يقدر الرب معاكم​*


----------

